# Arisaema kiushianum - Cobra Lily



## parvi_17 (Mar 24, 2010)

For those of you who haven't seen my past Arisaema posts, aroids are my second-favorite group of plants, after orchids. Arisaema is my favorite genus of aroids. If you are familiar with the North American wildflower Jack-in-the-pulpit (_Arisaema triphyllum_) then you have seen one before. 

Most Arisaema species come from Asia though, and that's where the most incredible ones can be found. This is Arisaema kiushianum, a native of Japan (Kyushu and Honshu). It is the first of my handful of species to bloom this year. Because the majority of Arisaemas are not hardy in my area, I grow them in pots and refrigerate them for the winter.

The spadix (the long, thread-like thing shown in the second picture) is 7 inches (18cm) long.

The leaves of these plants are beautiful. The petiole on this plant's leaf is about 18" (45cm) long and has extended almost horizontally from the base of the plant, toward the light source. The third photo shows the leaf, with the flower in the background.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 24, 2010)

Fun species! Mine is outdoors and just starting to through its shoot.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 24, 2010)

I sure wish I could grow it outside! I'm sure it would be a lot happier. One day I'm gonna escape from this snow-infested city...:evil:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 24, 2010)

Very cool!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2010)

It looks like a little alien -- cool!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2010)

I didnt know the were house plants! THanx for sharing.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 25, 2010)

:clap: :drool: Oh dear, I might have to buy a little refrigerator! 
Definitely worthwhile! Good job!


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 25, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: :drool: Oh dear, I might have to buy a little refrigerator!
> Definitely worthwhile! Good job!



Thanks! You might be able to grow these outside where you live - I believe they are hardy to zone 5.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 26, 2010)

neat stuff! That spadix is long...


----------



## Clark (Mar 26, 2010)

Always loved these.
Have triphyllum in yard, easy and cooperative.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2010)

Well done Joe!!!! Very nice colours!!


----------



## swamprad (Mar 27, 2010)

Very nice indeed. I haven't seen this species, thanks for sharing!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 30, 2010)

It's interesting cause a North America carnivorous plant species, darlingtonia californica shares the same name, Cobra Lily.

Cool plant though!


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 30, 2010)

eOrchids said:


> It's interesting cause a North America carnivorous plant species, darlingtonia californica shares the same name, Cobra Lily.
> 
> Cool plant though!



Well you know the way it goes with common names - I've heard three for this plant: cobra lily, dragonroot and dragon arum. I've also heard variations on these like Japanese dragon arum. I only picked "cobra lily" for this thread because to me, the spadix looks like a long snake's tongue, and the sides of the spathe look like a cobra's head.

And for Darlingtonia californica I've also heard California pitcher plant. That's why Latin names are better - there is (generally) less confusion (though clearly we have some confusion in the orchid world!).


----------

